# Eindimesionale Arrays ausgeben



## paco89 (14. Jun 2012)

hallo, 

ich habe zum Üben ein einfaches Programm geschrieben. Und zwar habe ich je zwei ein-und zweidim. Arrays in dem Programm. 
Die Werte von den eindimensionalen Arrays wollte ich mit der toString()-Methode aus der Klasse Arrays ausgeben. Nun habe ich aber die Felder eines Arrays mit Werten belegt und die Felder des anderen Arrays wollte ich mit einer Schleife belegen. Heraus kam das :


```
public class ArrayTest1 
{
public static void main(String [] args)
{

int [] einDim1 = {1,2,3,4,5,6};
double [] einDim2 = new double [8];

int [][] mehrDim1 = new int [5][5];
double [][] mehrDim2 = new double [8][8];
for(int i = 0; i<einDim2.length; i++)
{
	double j = 1.5;
	einDim2[i] = j;
	j++;

	
}
System.out.println(java.util.Arrays.toString(einDim2));
System.out.println(java.util.Arrays.toString(einDim1));


}

}
```


bevor ich die for-schleife hatte alles gut geklappt(nur dass die felder des 2. Arrays mit 0en initialisiert auf dem BIldschirm erschienen sind) genau das wollte ich ändern, und die felder dieses Arrays auch mit werten füllen. und dann kam diese Meldung

*Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: ArrayTest1/java
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: ArrayTest1.java
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:217)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:205)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:321)
	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:294)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:266)
Could not find the main class: ArrayTest1.java. Program will exit.

*


was genau hab ich falsch gemacht ?


----------



## Gast2 (14. Jun 2012)

Du musst dein Programm so starten:

```
java ArrayTest1
```
Das .java gehört nicht zum Klassennamen und darf damit nicht mit angegeben werden.


----------



## paco89 (14. Jun 2012)

ach, was fürn dummer fehler...und ich hatte gedacht, irgendwas mit dem Programm nicht....;(


----------

